# Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche



## Dominik.L (24. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich sitze grad daheim und packe voller vorfreude meine neue Shimano Stella Fi 3000HG aus und mach die Kurbel ran und muss feststellen das die rolle schleifende geräusche macht wie meine alten 20€ Rollen. Kann nicht wahr sein oder? Schon jemand erfahrung mit der Rolle?


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*

Zurück zum Händler damit.


----------



## Dominik.L (24. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*

kann einfach nicht wahr sein!!!!! ich fahr samstag auf die bodden, jetzt hab ich nur meine alte rolle


----------



## SnakeEater (24. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*

Macht sie nur Geräusche oder fühlst du auch dass etwas kratzt?
Ersteres wäre einfach zu erklären: selbst das Flaggschiff von Shimano erhält keine ausreichende Schmierung, da wirds schon mal lauter.
Wenn du fühlst, dass etwas kratzt usw. sofort zurück mit dem Ding.


----------



## Dominik.L (24. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*

Naja kratzen tut nichts. hatte bei meinem händler vor ort vor kurzem die stella fi 2500 in der hand und die lief wesentlich leichter. da dieser händler allerdings keine 3000hg hatte, musste ich jetzt im netz bestellen.

Was genau meinst du mit schmierung? aufschrauben und fetten? das habe ich nämlich noch nie gemacht und ich habe keine lust meine nagelneue Rolle zu zerkratzen und am ende nicht mehr zusammen zu bekommen.


----------



## Purist (24. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> kann einfach nicht wahr sein!!!!! ich fahr samstag auf die bodden, jetzt hab ich nur meine alte rolle



Nutze sie doch einfach, wenn das Problem danach noch immer vorhanden ist: Zurückschicken. 
Schleifgeräusche sind bei Rollen normaler, wie manch ein High-Tech Schmiermittelverwöhnter, von Jahrzehnten der Dauerwerbung um den "sanfter, seidenweicher Lauf"- Verstörter noch glauben mag.


----------



## Peter S (24. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*

Hallo,

Ich habe die gleiche Stella 3000 FI HG wie du und die macht kein mucks, is noch leiser wie die SFE.
Nachfetten kannst du bei selber jetzt nicht mehr.
Ich denke wieder einschicken ist die beste Option.

Mfg,

Peter


----------



## SnakeEater (24. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> hatte bei meinem händler vor ort vor kurzem die stella fi 2500 in der hand und die lief wesentlich leichter.



vll. weil er sie gefettet hat.
wenn es nur Geräusche sind, nichts merklich klackert und so, kannst du sie behalten.
Über die Wartungsschraube schon mal den Wormshaft geölt?
Aber im zweifel immer zurück, was ist schon ein bisschen Boddenangeln mit der neuen Stella, die man sich für viele Jahre Einsath gekauft hat?


----------



## zanderzone (24. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*

HAAAALLLLLLOOOOO?!?!?!!?
Wir reden hier über ne Rolle von 600€. Wenn da was klackert, schleichft, oder quitscht, dann stimmt da was nicht! Sofort zurück das Ding, aber schnellstens!!!!


----------



## Dominik.L (24. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*

jo bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig 
Wartungsschraube gibt es keine. Das geräusch ist nicht durchgängig da, sondern nur an einer position beim kurbeln.


----------



## Tino34 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*

|bigeyes

 Retour das Ding, das darf nicht sein!

Im allgemeinen sind in letzter Zeit die Rollen der namhaften Hersteller leider hoffnungslos mit Fett und Öl an den entscheidenden Stellen unterversorgt! |uhoh:#t


----------



## Peter S (24. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*

Und bei dieneue Stella FI is dass nicht selber hinterher zu machen(keine Wartungsschraube)......


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*

Komplett geräuschlos wird so eine Rolle auch nie werden. Gekauft hab ich von den neuen Stellas noch keine, aber an verschiedenen gekurbelt und auch sehr genau gelauscht... Die waren alle in Ordnung.

Aber an einer bestimmten Stelle machen die Rollen alle mal ein leises Geräusch. 

Merkst du denn garkeien unebenheiten beim kurbeln?


----------



## Tino34 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*



Peter S schrieb:


> Und bei dieneue Stella FI is dass nicht selber hinterher zu machen(keine Wartungsschraube)......



Warten kann man die ja trotzdem, musst die nur komplett zerlegen!

 Aber nochmal wenn eine Rolle in dieser Preisklasse so daherkommt, ohne Worte...|gr:!

 Weiß jemand hier ob die bei den hochpreisigen Rollen (so ab 250€ keine Qualitätskontrolle machen!?


----------



## Peter S (24. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*



Tino34 schrieb:


> Warten kann man die ja trotzdem, musst die nur komplett zerlegen!
> 
> Stimmt dann aber ist die garantie auch futsch..


----------



## Dominik.L (24. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*

ich werde da sicher nicht rumschrauben, bei dem preis habe ich 100 prozentige Perfektion erwartet.


----------



## zanderzone (24. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*

Die wirst du auch bekommen, wenn du dein Montagsteil ersetzt bekommst!


----------



## Peter S (24. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*

Hoffe das du die schnellen Ersatz bekommst und du dir die Angelfreude nicht verderben lässt.

 Mfg,

 Peter


----------



## SnakeEater (24. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*

Ne Rolle is ne Rolle undn Tag aufm Bodden isn...
Wenn du unbedingt ne Rolle brauchst holst dir halt schnell ne Black Arc oder sowas...


----------



## Jamdoumo (24. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*

Ne hg läuft m.E. nach immer schwerer an...Übersetzung!?

Das schleifen nur an einer stelle "könnte" das Thema mit Gehäuse und Rücklaufsperre sein. Weiss ich auch nicht mehr genau aber user Wollebre kennt sich da aus.

klar ist ne rolle für 600 Mücken aber auch hier muss sich das ganze mechanische Zeug erstmal einlaufen. 

Meine stellas liefen am Anfang auch etwas rau...und nach ein paar mal fischen butterweich.

Mach so wie du dich am besten fühlst.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*



Tino34 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand hier ob die bei den hochpreisigen Rollen (so ab 250€ keine Qualitätskontrolle machen!?



Doch..das übernimmt anscheinend der zahlende Kunde.


----------



## noob4ever (24. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> klar ist ne rolle für 600 Mücken aber auch hier muss sich das ganze mechanische Zeug erstmal einlaufen.
> 
> Meine stellas liefen am Anfang auch etwas rau...und nach ein paar mal fischen butterweich.
> 
> Mach so wie du dich am besten fühlst.



Kann ich nur zustimmen. Lager -egal ob Kugellager oder Gleitlager- müssen sich erstmal einlaufen. Das sollte sich nach ein paar Angeltagen erledigt haben.

Natürlich sollte aber nichts lautstark schleifen und schon gar nicht spürbar sein.


----------



## Peter S (24. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Ne hg läuft m.E. nach immer schwerer an...Übersetzung!?
> 
> Das schleifen nur an einer stelle "könnte" das Thema mit Gehäuse und Rücklaufsperre sein. Weiss ich auch nicht mehr genau aber user Wollebre kennt sich da aus.


 
 Diese hat keine Rücklaufsperre verbaut bekommen.
 Meine lauft "out of the box" schon ganz weich und ruhig und ohne Geräusche und so sollte mann das auch normalerweise erwarten in diese Preisliga.

 Mfg,

 Peter


----------



## Veit (24. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*

Habe auch kürzlich eine FI angeschafft, die von Anfang an einwandfrei lief und keine Geräusche macht. 
Ich würde in dem geschilderten Fall dennoch mit der Rolle erst einmal ans Wasser gehen, da sich, wie bereits beschrieben, auch so ein hochwertiges Teil manchmal erst ein wenig "einlaufen" muss.


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*

Eben, es gibt solche und solche! 

Geh erstmal mit dem Dingen ans Wasser und dann schauste mal! 

Macht eh keinen Unterschied ob die Rolle jetzt zurück schickst oder erst in 14 Tagen. Garantie ist ja Garantier! Wenn Du Pech hast schickt der Händler die eh erstmal zu Shimano.

Also nix mit mal eben tauschen! Muss aber nicht so sein!

Oder du machst jetzt nen Widerruf und bestellts Dir woanders ne Neue! Das ginge am schnellsten!


----------



## Hawk321 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*

Weg damit, und bloss nicht nutzen!!!!! Dann darfst draufzahlen!!!!


----------



## Dominik.L (25. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*

Also Leute, erst mal danke für die zahlreichen Antworten! ich habe mich gestern abend noch eine halbe std vor den fernseher gesetzt und durgehend gekurbelt. Jetzt ist das geräusch weg!!! war wohl das fett nicht perfekt auf der mechanik verteilt.


----------



## SnakeEater (25. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*

:q:q#6


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> Also Leute, erst mal danke für die zahlreichen Antworten! ich habe mich gestern abend noch eine halbe std vor den fernseher gesetzt und durgehend gekurbelt. Jetzt ist das geräusch weg!!! war wohl das fett nicht perfekt auf der mechanik verteilt.



Siehste!


----------



## Peter S (25. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*

OK, dann viel Spass und Erfolg auf die Bodden!


----------



## Purist (25. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> Jetzt ist das geräusch weg!!! war wohl das fett nicht perfekt auf der mechanik verteilt.



Oder einfach noch nicht eingelaufen. Klar kann man da kommen: 600€, da muss das perfekt sein, wer aber Toleranzen, Lackierungen und auch den Zusammenbau per Hand kennt, weiß, dass es nirgendwo ein Massenprodukt gibt, dass zu 100% perfekt sein kann, zu keinem Preis. Rollen sind Mechanik, die muss sich immer etwas einspielen, manchmal mehr, manchmal weniger.


----------



## chrison87 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*

Würde ich zurückschicken,ist ja innerhalb von 14 Tagen problemlos möglich.
Bei der Gelegenheit würde ich mir dann eine hechttaugliche Rolle kommen lassen z.B. das 4000 Modell mit der niedrigeren Übersetzung.
Mfg


----------



## Wolf S.Barsch (13. August 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*

Grausame Vorstellung..plane,mir die auch zu kaufen und spare darauf. Werde sie nur über meinen Fachhändler ordern,dann kann ich sie testen und die Schmierung überprüfen und ggf.vornehmen lassen. Für 600,- Flocken muß alles passen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (19. August 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*

Ich würde sie vorsichtshalber noch röntgen lassen! #6


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Neue Shimano Stella Fi macht geräusche*

Leider sind auch bei den teuersten Produkten unterschiedliche Qualitäten unterwegs. Da gerät der Onlinehändler in den Vorteil, denn dort kann ich bestellen und wenn es nicht gefällt zurückschicken.

Bestellungen beim Händler vor Ort sind idR. verbindlich und ich muss russ. Roulette spielen. Mach ich bei dem teuren Kram nicht mehr!

Entweder vorrätig und ich kann entscheiden, ob ich das kaufe. Oder ich fahr woanders hin.


----------

